# Beef  Jerky on WSM.  Pic



## tlgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

First time Beef Jerky













image.jpg



__ tlgolf
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## tlgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

On smoker and time to wait[ATTACHMENT=1694]image.jpg (293k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## tlgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

On smoker and waiting













image.jpg



__ tlgolf
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## b-one (Oct 26, 2014)

How much jerky? What type of wood are you using?


----------



## tlgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

I am use 4lb of eye or round roast.  Cherry wood  at 180 degrees.


----------



## tlgolf (Oct 26, 2014)

Jerky is finished about 3 hours and done













image.jpg



__ tlgolf
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## b-one (Oct 26, 2014)

I need to try some jerky one of these days. I really like the hanging idea you use!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice! Looks good!


----------



## gallagherpilot (Nov 24, 2014)

How long did you have it on the smoker for?


----------

